# Nucleus Research BPC-157 and Ostarine



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Started Nucleus research BPC 157 3 days ago after a torn tricep tendon ( only partially). The injury took place 6 weeks ago and hadn't healed whatsoever. Today is day 3 of it and it and the recovery has already kicked in massively, I can bench near my max again without pain, whereas before the 3 shots I could bench half this with the same weight.

The stuff genuinely seems too good to be true, doing 600mg in the tricep a day. Will keep updated on this.

Havent noticed anything from the SARM yet but will keep this log updated.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Impressive! Never heard of nucleus research mind but please do keep the log updated :thumb:


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Good to hear. I tried 300mcg a day for 2 weeks but didnt see any improvement.


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

Baggy said:


> Good to hear. I tried 300mcg a day for 2 weeks but didnt see any improvement.


as many others said...it only works on connective tissue such as tendons and ligaments


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Baggy said:


> Good to hear. I tried 300mcg a day for 2 weeks but didnt see any improvement.


What was the injury?


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Day 4 on the stuff:

Still no effect from the SARM yet that is noticable, and the elbow pain from the BPC is gone. Completely. After 6 weeks of physio, electro therapy, icing, stretching, everything with no improvement. Never been so much in awe of a supplement I've tried before. Will keep taking it for 10 more days and report on any more effects/sides.


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

tommy92 said:


> Day 4 on the stuff:
> 
> Still no effect from the SARM yet that is noticable, and the elbow pain from the BPC is gone. Completely. After 6 weeks of physio, electro therapy, icing, stretching, everything with no improvement. Never been so much in awe of a supplement I've tried before. Will keep taking it for 10 more days and report on any more effects/sides.


hi mate how much bpc157 have u taken? 600mcg a day for 6wks?

my injury is tendon/ligament inflammation of the joints connecting ribs to sternum


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Baggy said:


> hi mate how much bpc157 have u taken? 600mcg a day for 6wks?
> 
> my injury is tendon/ligament inflammation of the joints connecting ribs to sternum


No, Im on day 6 now haha. and 500mcg. try it mate, along with a difene gel, should sort it right out. DOnt pay loads for a physio just yet, was a total waste of money for me.

Sides so far are none, except Im more tired and sleeping a lot longer, Im using it may be down to the SARM?

Can bench near my max for reps now. Stuff is brilliant.


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

tommy92 said:


> No, Im on day 6 now haha. and 500mcg. try it mate, along with a difene gel, should sort it right out. DOnt pay loads for a physio just yet, was a total waste of money for me.
> 
> Sides so far are none, except Im more tired and sleeping a lot longer, Im using it may be down to the SARM?
> 
> Can bench near my max for reps now. Stuff is brilliant.


who is your supplier?

great news man...keep us updated


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

CROcyclist said:


> who is your supplier?
> 
> great news man...keep us updated


nucleus research, not sure if Im allowed link their site here so any mods if I can't just delete it but it's www.nucleus-resear.ch


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

4 days away from my comp now.

Nothing more to ereport apart from the s**t works, and works amazingly well.

Feel fuller and stronger on the SARM. Appetite and energy down on it. Look leaner.

BPC has amazed me. Benched earlier, again at my max, with some slight pain, but I can still do it, and less than yesterday.


----------



## Zmoney (Aug 27, 2013)

where are pinning it exactly to get at the injury mate?


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Zmoney said:


> where are pinning it exactly to get at the injury mate?


in the bottom of the tricep. no hassle at all.

Day 8, Upped Ostarine to 60mg yesterday, gonna keep it at this till the bottle is gone so that I can really get feel for it and give it a solid review.

Update with the BPC, nothing much to reporgt apart from injury feels better again, another week or a few days even on this and it will be gone I reckon, stuff's ridiculous


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

tommy92 said:


> in the bottom of the tricep. no hassle at all.
> 
> Day 8, Upped Ostarine to 60mg yesterday, gonna keep it at this till the bottle is gone so that I can really get feel for it and give it a solid review.
> 
> Update with the BPC, nothing much to reporgt apart from injury feels better again, another week or a few days even on this and it will be gone I reckon, stuff's ridiculous


you have no fcking clue how I love to read comments like this.I'm sure you'll recover fully dude


----------



## Zmoney (Aug 27, 2013)

tommy92 said:


> in the bottom of the tricep. no hassle at all.
> 
> Day 8, Upped Ostarine to 60mg yesterday, gonna keep it at this till the bottle is gone so that I can really get feel for it and give it a solid review.
> 
> Update with the BPC, nothing much to reporgt apart from injury feels better again, another week or a few days even on this and it will be gone I reckon, stuff's ridiculous


Nice one mate glad it's going well for you, I used it before on my shoulder and now I have a tricep tendon injury too. Do you do it subq with a slin pin or go straight into the muscle IM as close to the tendon as possible? I've been told it's really bad to try and jab the tendon itself


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Zmoney said:


> Nice one mate glad it's going well for you, I used it before on my shoulder and now I have a tricep tendon injury too. Do you do it subq with a slin pin or go straight into the muscle IM as close to the tendon as possible? I've been told it's really bad to try and jab the tendon itself


 Not jabbing the tendon is just common sense mate.... no one should have to tell you that that's not ok. I pinned in the muscle, but sub-q would be fine.

FINAL REVIEW

So I competed in my strength wars battle against Europe's strongest man on Saturday, my elbow held up fine thanks to this miracle peptide.

I would recommend this to ANYONE who has any sort of tendon or ligament injury.

As for the Ostarine it was decent as a mild anabolic but it did make me tired.

For athletes who do not/cannot take steroids SARMs would certainly help to increase strength and recovery if taken for a solid period of time, I'd say 8 weeks as any less you wouldn't notice too much.


----------



## benny_boy555 (Feb 2, 2015)

tommy92 said:


> Not jabbing the tendon is just common sense mate.... no one should have to tell you that that's not ok. I pinned in the muscle, but sub-q would be fine.
> 
> FINAL REVIEW
> 
> ...


 would you need a pct for SARMS? if not would you recommend sarms DURING pct?


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

No you do not Benny. Some believe that at a high dosage ran for long enough it will shut you down but personally I do not believe it. I would recommend SARMs for the first 3 or 4 weeks of a 4 or 5 week pct, I think they would be an excellent addition.


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

I've just finished 10 days of 157 @ 500mcg per day.

For some reason i found it stung like an absolute bitch every shot i did - did u get the same?

im hoping it will help settle my injury, not done any upper gym work for 5/6 weeks


----------

